# ...



## MedicalMaladies (Nov 9, 2010)

....


----------



## COBI (Nov 9, 2010)

You don't have to try to do it all once.  Try introducing one healthy challenge a week.

  	For this method, I like "Change One" http://www.amazon.com/Change-One-Di...6972/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1289302937&sr=8-1

  	Often, the thought of changing everything at once is too overwhelming and intimidating.  But if you make the goal to only tackle one new change a week, it makes the challenge do-able and sustainable.

  	On the other hand, for some people, cold turkey is the only way to go.

  	I personally find that when I workout, I naturally want to eat better and crave "real" food (over junk food.)

  	Good luck!


----------

